# Hey Shaq.....Merry Christmas



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)




----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh: That's my new wallpaper!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, it will be painful for me to watch them play against each other.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:rofl: Kobe is going to attempt this as soon as he has the opportunity. My money's on Shaq intentionally trying to hurt him when he does.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!


Nice work, if Shaq was a little more in focus that could pass for a real pic, especially with the other Heat player in the background.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's good work there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great work...since shaq isnt fat...lakers fans are so bitter


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> great work...since shaq isnt fat...lakers fans are so bitter


Huh?


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

Shaq looks pregnant


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> great work...since shaq isnt fat...lakers fans are so bitter


Yea, this picture is so lame. I mean, next thing you know they will have a sig where Kobe raps about Shaq. Oh wait, thats you with Shaq rapping about Kobe.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

lighten up dude Kobe takes enough bashing on this board. one pic in favor of Kobe aint gonna hurt anything.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq's lyrics are so dope; he's the illest!

_I'm puffy you're Ma$e"_

I mean seriously, who the hell would choose to be Puffy of all people????? I'm sure if he took an extra 5 minutes, he could have thought of something better than that. 

FOR PETE SAKES!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!


Weak!!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey Shaq.....Merry Christmas*



> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Weak!!!



hahahaha, you are so tight! 
Look at how much this picture is upseting you... hahaha
Gritting your teeth and some more.... STOP IT!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

IDK whats more pathetic, the fact that you tried to make Shaq fat or the fact that you forgot to take out the seconds shaq on the left out of the picture.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> IDK whats more pathetic, the fact that you tried to make Shaq fat or the fact that you forgot to take out the seconds shaq on the left out of the picture.


:laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!


Classic Laker's Fan

I just can tell you this.

NOT GONNA HAPPEN !!!


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

*Right back atcha!*


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>
> Yea, this picture is so lame. I mean, next thing you know they will have a sig where Kobe raps about Shaq. Oh wait, thats you with Shaq rapping about Kobe.


The funniest part is, the track ISN'T EVEN ABOUT KOBE. The entire track is a shot back at some DJ who wrote a song (with Ben Wallace on the track) that dissed Shaq. Shaq said Kobe in the track, but that's not who it was aimed at. Too bad ESPN couldn't pick that part up.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Right back atcha!*



> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!


I like that one better


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I like how Miami Shaq gets dunked on as LA Shaq looks on. :laugh:


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

....it could happen.......just like it that Van Damme movie _Time Cop_.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> The funniest part is, the track ISN'T EVEN ABOUT KOBE. The entire track is a shot back at some DJ who wrote a song (with Ben Wallace on the track) that dissed Shaq. Shaq said Kobe in the track, but that's not who it was aimed at. Too bad ESPN couldn't pick that part up.


Its a shot a kobe. Read it. Theres no possible way its not a shot at him.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Right back atcha!*



> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Great. photo ever
now that can happen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great photo isnt it? Considering thats an old jersey on Kobe :rofl:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Great photo isnt it? Considering thats an old jersey on Kobe :rofl:


a lot better than the first one with 2 shaqs


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> a lot better than the first one with 2 shaqs


lol :laugh:


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Great photo isnt it? Considering thats an old jersey on Kobe :rofl:


Buddy, the sad part is it was too damn difficult to find a pic of Kobe playing D. :grinning:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> The funniest part is, the track ISN'T EVEN ABOUT KOBE. The entire track is a shot back at some DJ who wrote a song (with Ben Wallace on the track) that dissed Shaq. Shaq said Kobe in the track, but that's not who it was aimed at. Too bad ESPN couldn't pick that part up.


The rhyme is addressed to Kobe. He's not talking about Skillz in that verse, that verse is about Kobe. And it's silly because Shaq starting a rap war with Skillz is like Shaq vs Earl Boykins in the paint.... what's the point?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 
> 
> Buddy, the sad part is it was too damn difficult to find a pic of Kobe playing D. :grinning:


Played good defense last night. I know you probably bit your damn tongue off when he hustled back and made that block on Andre Miller's fast break!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

It's hard to find a picture of kobe playing weak defense and it's easy to find pic of him playing good defense. I think that's what you mean, while it's just one click at google and you can find a picture of shaq getting dunk on.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Played good defense last night. I know you probably bit your damn tongue off when he hustled back and made that block on Andre Miller's fast break!


Hell no! That was sick D! I am not, I repeat, NOT a Kobe hater. I tend not to get into these pissing contests very often. I appreciate what he does on the court. I love watching him play when he's focused. That's why I kept my comment light hearted with the grinning smiling winking thing.

Last night was a great game btw. Living in Miami I had to stay up a bit but I didn't want to miss Odom, Butler and Grants first real game as Lakers. 

The one thing that pissed me off about Kobe was the comment he made about Shaq and his women. By the way, he could of said that about Luke Walton and I'd still be upset. There is a certain line *I* believe we as men shouldn't cross. 

Now, does that make me like Kobe less as a basketball player? I repeat, hell no!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 
> 
> Hell no! That was sick D! I am not, I repeat, NOT a Kobe hater. I tend not to get into these pissing contests very often. I appreciate what he does on the court. I love watching him play when he's focused. That's why I kept my comment light hearted with the grinning smiling winking thing.
> ...


You're right man. I guess I took you the wrong way. 

I can respect this post, and I definately agree with you about the line that we as men should not cross. If Kobe really said that about Shaq(mind you it's not a fact he said anything; it's heresay), he was wrong. Also the two cops, who made it public were wrong, they should have kept that to themselves.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ever thought that it could just be the jersey which makes him look fat


----------

